# Violin summer courses or teacher



## Shostakovich

Hello, 
I'm an italian violinist and I attend Naple's Conservatory "S. Pietro a Majella". 
I'd like to study two or three weeks in UK (if possible in Scotland) this summer. Do you know some good teacher or violin course?

Thank you,
Francesco


----------

